# 1940 CWC WF;  what model is this?



## Sven (Aug 29, 2021)

What 1940 model is this?






I find more bikes that have the same frame style in 1939 ads and photos. I look up 1940 CWC Western Flyer it comes up with a totally different frame.



Thanks


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2021)

Looks the same to me, CWC Dbl bar roadster, they made basically the same frame from 36-early 40's sold under many different badges.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 30, 2021)

This frame style I believe began in 1938.


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2021)

Always thought it was the same as my 35-6 except for the offset crank that dissapeared sometime after 36. 2nd pic is a 35-6 WF but both of these have the offset crank.


----------



## Sven (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks for the very useful information @mrg  and  @saladshooter .


----------



## JLF (Sep 2, 2021)

I hope I am not hijacking this thread, but I was wondering why did they have an offset crank design?  

My guess is to clear the chain stay with a large sprocket?


----------



## stezell (Sep 4, 2021)

@Sven if I'm not mistaken yours could have a banana tank and @mrg is to narrow for a tank. I like the arch bar frames. 
Sean


----------

